# Back in the Saddle



## PrairieSpeedster (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello,

I had a 1984 300zx n/a and I have regretted the day I decided to sell it. Well, 5 years later and my situation is different, an d I want my fun car back.

I have just purchased a 1986 300zx 2+2 turbo and an identical one to it for parts. Both care are complete, but only one is worth bringing back to life.

I really enjoy working on vehicles and I think that these will provide me with tons of fun and frustration.

I will try to keep my technical questions to the "advanced "bonehead" level.

Regards

Prairie Speedster

86 2+2 turbo
86 2+2 turbo special edeition (?)


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats on your new purchase. Welcome to the family!


----------

